# Mailserver Broken...

## palmer

I have emerged to the newest version of:

courier-authlib (0.53)

courier-imap (4.0.1)

postfix (2.1.5-r2)

Now when I try to connect with thunderbird (pop3) it says:

Sending of password did not succeed.  Mail server 192.168.5.1 responded:

Temporary problem, please try again later

Squirrelmail (imap) says:

ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server.

I have tried rebooting the server, and restarting the servies a few times

Telnet will work (so they are running...)

Does anyone know what is wrong, or what the old versions were, and if I can downgrade?

-palmem

----------

## servermonk

What does /var/log/mail.log say about your login? also, what is the output of netstat -pln ? It's probably a config file problem and/or your imap/auth daemons are not running proper.

----------

## nobspangle

first delete /etc/init.d/authdaemond

then edit /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

find the authmodulelist line and change it so it reads

```
authmodulelist="authshadow authpam"
```

then restart /etc/init.d/courier-authlib

That was what I had to do to get my system back working.

----------

## servermonk

Just noticed the new ebuild states:

 *Quote:*   

> einfo "Authdaemond is no longer provided this package."
> 
> einfo "athentication libraries are from courier-authlib"
> 
> einfo "for a quick start please refer to"
> ...

 

----------

## palmer

removing the file did not help (luckily I moved it, so it wasn gone...)

editing the file (then edit /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc) and restarting (without deleting the file) worked great!

Thanks a ton

-palmem

----------

## nobspangle

you need to delete the old init script otherwise you have two services providing authdaemond

----------

## johabba

 *nobspangle wrote:*   

> first delete /etc/init.d/authdaemond
> 
> then edit /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc
> 
> find the authmodulelist line and change it so it reads
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

Worked like a charm!

----------

## jafar00

You guys rock! This fix is just what I needed. Luckily I came here first for the answer. This is what makes Gentoo the best distro ever!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solatis

 *jafar00 wrote:*   

> You guys rock! This fix is just what I needed. Luckily I came here first for the answer. This is what makes Gentoo the best distro ever! 

 

... one can argue  the fact that this problem shouldn't have happened in the first place.

----------

## jafar00

Maybe it shouldn't have happened   :Embarassed:   but at least with Gentoo and the Linux community in general, a fix can always be found quickly.  :Smile: 

----------

## billium

Thanks NobSpangle

Billy

----------

## honeymak

authvchkpw is no longer working?

my server is using vpopmail with mysql support

i saw the error was method=PLAIN where vchkpw using password type to encrypt the field.......

how to change that PLAIN to password?

i saw that log before........

in the old version of courier

and login to vpopmail..........vchkpw will tell the first try PLAIN failed

then password success (that password means password encryption method in mysql)

any clue to fix this?

the new courier did compiled libauthvchkpw stuff

just how to use it?

thanks

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## j-m

 *honeymak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the new courier did compiled libauthvchkpw stuff
> 
> just how to use it?
> ...

 

```

authmodulelist="authvchkpw"

```

in /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc does not work?   :Question: 

----------

## honeymak

it just doesn't work in my machine

 :Sad: 

----------

## honeymak

sorry for that i couldn't wait for a reply and i did emerge back down to 3.0.8

but i got some clue is that

vchkpw2userdb and makeuserdb

but i still can't get thru the problem in log "method=PLAIN"

i think this could be sth weird

just dunno how to fix this

>.<

if any guys get thru it.......pls tell

pkg:  qmail + qmail-scanner + vpopmail w/mysql + courier-imap + qmailadmin

----------

## becon

This helped me alot. Thanks!

----------

## honeymak

so can u get thru it?.......i mean vpopmail(w/ mysql) with the new courier-imap

or any docs about that?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eternauta

Hello guys,

Thank you very much for your help with this post.

It worked perfectly for my courier mail server (peple were about to kill root here...)

Carlos

----------

## thoughtform

i upgraded a lot over the past month and after 36 days uptime i decided to install a new kernel.

couldn't log into squirrelmail but this post fixed it.

thanks!

----------

## nunopedrosilva

I'm using 

authmodulelist="authmysql authpam authshadow"

and when I login says imap droped...

without authmysql works... 

why?

I want with mysql...

besides that, when I sucessfully login, I send a mail, and when I click "send" it just stays there and I can't connect again to the squirrel server...

----------

